# Lasagna in a Basket



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

If you're real skilled, you do it in a lattice crust pattern.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I’ll try and do better next time.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

TK tell huesmann to show you how to do it like that.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Joann: Pack that in a box, and FED-EX my way. 

I ain't had a real decent Lasagna in ages. 

I envy your " head Knot".

ED


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

de-nagorg said:


> Joann: Pack that in a box, and FED-EX my way.
> 
> I ain't had a real decent Lasagna in ages.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ed! I have so much left over That I froze a big hunk of it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> TK tell huesmann to show you how to do it like that.


Good idea, haussmann show us your lasagna!


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I love the stuff but traditional lasagna is a chore. I always make my own sauce. I use sliced homemade meatballs, sliced Italian sausage and freshly sauteed mushrooms. I don't always use mushrooms.
I use bechamel in place of the ricotta (I don't like it much) and use freshly grated mozzarella and sometimes fontina.
The next time I make it, I am going to try the "No Boil" pasta. I saw them do it on ATK and it looks like a time saver and makes the assembly easier.
Looks great Knot.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Two Knots said:


> Thanks Ed! I have so much left over That I froze a big hunk of it.



I'm betting that yours left over frozen, and reheated, is still better than Stouffer's, they use way too much salt.

ED


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

J. V. said:


> I love the stuff but traditional lasagna is a chore. I always make my own sauce. I use sliced homemade meatballs, sliced Italian sausage and freshly sauteed mushrooms. I don't always use mushrooms.
> I use bechamel in place of the ricotta (I don't like it much) and use freshly grated mozzarella and sometimes fontina.
> The next time I make it, I am going to try the "No Boil" pasta. I saw them do it on ATK and it looks like a time saver and makes the assembly easier.
> Looks great Knot.


Ya know what I do...place the lasagna in the roasting pan you’re going to use to make the lasagna and pour boiling water over to cover the noodles, add salt and oil to the water ( oil to keep them from sticking together) and simmer for about Five minutes...shut off heat and let noodles sit it hot water until soft. Then take them out with a big fork and place in a big dish to cool off slightly so that they can be handled. It’s easier than boiling them in a big pot and they don‘t break up.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Sounds like a plan Knots. I am just looking for any step I can eliminate. I bet that sounds silly as I make meatballs to slice up. Just something about slices instead of loose ground meat.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

J. V. said:


> Sounds like a plan Knots. I am just looking for any step I can eliminate. I bet that sounds silly as I make meatballs to slice up. Just something about slices instead of loose ground meat.


Oh yeah, this was a down and dirty fast lasagna...when I make it for company - I load it 
up with sliced sausage and sliced meatballs...


----------

